# Pb de mappage clavier MacBook Pro 5,1 sous Ubuntu



## rbert86 (28 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Après plusieurs recherches sur le Web et différentes manipulations sous Ubuntu Karmic Koala (v. 9.10), je n'arrive toujours pas à avoir taper les accolades avec le clavier AZERTY de mon MacBook Pro.

J'ai bien tenté de suivre les conseils trouvés sur certains forums comme configurer le clavier en France Apple Macintosh mais impossible d'utliser les accolades.

Quelqu'un aurait il une solution à me proposer ??

Merci.


----------



## Elesthor (4 Décembre 2009)

Tu as bien sélectionner l'apple keyboard à l'installation? 

Chez moi le alt 5 marche bien sur jaunty=)


----------



## rbert86 (4 Décembre 2009)

En fait, je doit choisir 2 choses : le modèle et l'agencement.

Pour le modèle du clavier, j'ai choisi Portable Apple et pour l'agencement France-Apple Macintosh.

Même après un redémarrage, impossible de taper les acollades {}.

Quels modèle et agencement dois-je choisir ??


----------



## rbert86 (7 Décembre 2009)

Personne n'a une idée ???


----------

